# Oaxaca to Cuernavaca



## Doña Liebesdämmerung (Dec 5, 2012)

On Friday, May 17, 2013 (or, at the latest, on Saturday, May 18) I will be traveling from Oaxaca to Cuernavaca by bus. Is there direct bus service between these two cities? (My Lonely Planet (LP) did not yield the answer.)

I am aware that there is direct bus service between Oaxaca and Puebla. If I switch buses in Puebla, is there direct service from Puebla to Cuernavaca? (Again, LP did not have the answer).

LP mentions a bus line connecting Puebla and Cuautla. But is there service on the final stretch -- between Cuautla and Cuernavaca? I assume there must be because both cities are in such close proximity, but, again, LP did not have the answer.

I appreciate your help very much!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Doña Liebesdämmerung said:


> On Friday, May 17, 2013 (or, at the latest, on Saturday, May 18) I will be traveling from Oaxaca to Cuernavaca by bus. Is there direct bus service between these two cities? (My Lonely Planet (LP) did not yield the answer.)
> 
> I am aware that there is direct bus service between Oaxaca and Puebla. If I switch buses in Puebla, is there direct service from Puebla to Cuernavaca? (Again, LP did not have the answer).
> 
> ...


Why not ask for information at your local bus station in Mexico_


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Doña Liebesdämmerung said:


> On Friday, May 17, 2013 (or, at the latest, on Saturday, May 18) I will be traveling from Oaxaca to Cuernavaca by bus. Is there direct bus service between these two cities? (My Lonely Planet (LP) did not yield the answer.)
> 
> I am aware that there is direct bus service between Oaxaca and Puebla. If I switch buses in Puebla, is there direct service from Puebla to Cuernavaca? (Again, LP did not have the answer).
> 
> ...


The ADO web site lists Oaxaca, Oax. and Cuernavaca, Mor. and I found an overnight bus between them.

Autobuses ADO


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> The ADO web site lists Oaxaca, Oax. and Cuernavaca, Mor. and I found an overnight bus between them.
> 
> Autobuses ADO


The ADO website didn't give the routing of the bus, that I saw, but given the trael time of 7:45 hours ... I'm suspecting the bus travels from Oaxaca to Mexico City and from Mexico City to Cuernavaca. I doubt there's demand enough for non-stop service.


----------



## mstonge00 (May 21, 2014)

*Direct route*



Longford said:


> The ADO website didn't give the routing of the bus, that I saw, but given the trael time of 7:45 hours ... I'm suspecting the bus travels from Oaxaca to Mexico City and from Mexico City to Cuernavaca. I doubt there's demand enough for non-stop service.


The Oaxaca-Cuernavaca bus is a daily direct link (non-stop) . It is in fact an Acapulco-Oaxaca route, with a stop in Cuernavaca.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mstonge00 said:


> The Oaxaca-Cuernavaca bus is a daily direct link (non-stop) . It is in fact an Acapulco-Oaxaca route, with a stop in Cuernavaca.


Are you aware that you're responding to a thread that is over a year old?

In any event, welcome to the Expat Forum!


----------



## mstonge00 (May 21, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Are you aware that you're responding to a thread that is over a year old?
> 
> In any event, welcome to the Expat Forum!


Yes, I am. Just thought I would complete the information left incomplete, as info about my new expat location is so scarce on this board.

Thank you for your welcoming words.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mstonge00 said:


> Yes, I am. Just thought I would complete the information left incomplete, as info about my new expat location is so scarce on this board.
> 
> Thank you for your welcoming words.


I haven't been to Cuernavaca for quite a few years, but I did live there during the summer of 1971 and have many fond memories of that lovely city. We look forward to reading your observations and insights.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

mstonge00 said:


> Yes, I am. Just thought I would complete the information left incomplete, as info about my new expat location is so scarce on this board.
> 
> Thank you for your welcoming words.


Yes, welcome to another _morelense_! You're right. I haven't seen too many posts on Cuernavaca or Morelos in general. I actually am currently more Ontarian than _morelense_ because we haven't made the big move down for employment reasons - but we do have a house in Tepoztlan, not too far from Cuernavaca, and try to get down as often as we can. My husband is Mexican and has family in Tepoz.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


mstonge00 said:



Yes, I am. Just thought I would complete the information left incomplete, as info about my new expat location is so scarce on this board.

Thank you for your welcoming words.

Click to expand...

_I, too welcome participation on this board by someone moving to the Cuernavaca área. I hope you will post here often informing us of your experiences in your new town which, by the way, has three distinct climates since it is laid out on a mountainside so watch where you move there. More diversity on the fórum is always desirable. You post about Cuernavaca and I´ll post about Chiapas and Lake Chapala while others can post about their rerspective regions in Mexico. Should be fun


----------

